# Big Sur



## BassClef (Jan 14, 2021)

Any Mac users dare to explore Big Sur yet?


----------



## emasters (Jan 14, 2021)

Been on it since release - no issues. BUT.... I only use Logic and don't do music for a living (so nothing significant to lose if something is broken). The OS (now at 11.1 release) and Logic work fine. I'm on Intel and updated from Catalina. The way I use Kontakt, U-He, FabFilter, Falcon, etc., works fine. Of course, your milage can (and likely will) vary.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 14, 2021)

Yeah, been running, writing and releasing music on Big Sur since just before release. It's fine with Logic and the usual suspects like Kontakt etc.

It's a bit scruffy in places in terms of UI - Logic hasn't quite got there yet with the changes. Bear in mind I don't use a huge selection of 3rd party stuff. The more you have, the more you risk with an update.


----------



## Leigh (Jan 14, 2021)

Is anyone using VEPro 7 under Big Sur?

**Leigh


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jan 14, 2021)

BassClef said:


> Any Mac users dare to explore Big Sur yet?


Biggest issues are with iMessage:

Takes 3 steps now to delete a message: swiping right on a message, pressing delete, then confirming delete

2-finger tap on a message, which works everywhere else as a right-click, requires a 2-finger press instead

Not the end of the world but still lol


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 15, 2021)

My biggest peeve is the file save dialogue boxes. I constantly have to resize them and often the left pane is frozen down to a smaller width, meaning I can't read all the text.

Little niggles here and there.


----------



## tmhuud (Jan 15, 2021)

Crap, I’m still on an Atari 1040 ST. There’s an update????


----------



## gzapper (Jan 15, 2021)

tmhuud said:


> Crap, I’m still on an Atari 1040 ST. There’s an update????


Yeah, you want it on cassette or floppy?


----------



## tmhuud (Jan 15, 2021)

Sorry for that last silly post of mine. I was running short of my favorite Irish Whiskey. 

I’m running BS on my new lappy (oh, is this allowed, I don’t want to create a new acronym thread) and it’s leaps above Crapolina. But it is so funny you mentioned cassette or floppy as when the lap top arrived I actually LOOKED for the DVD slot and when i didn't see IT and NO magnatomic* charging port I about fell over. lol. Cassettes and floppies are archaic but I was floored now that my old brain is going to have to relinquish the DVD slot into the wilderness of antique hardware/tech as well.

* I know its not called that but I can't remember what APPLE named it to be honest. It was good and now its gone. Silly Apple...


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 16, 2021)

Apple SuperDrive. RIP.


----------



## BassClef (Jan 16, 2021)

tmhuud said:


> Sorry for that last silly post of mine. I was running short of my favorite Irish Whiskey.
> 
> I’m running BS on my new lappy (oh, is this allowed, I don’t want to create a new acronym thread) and it’s leaps above Crapolina. But it is so funny you mentioned cassette or floppy as when the lap top arrived I actually LOOKED for the DVD slot and when i didn't see IT and NO magnatomic* charging port I about fell over. lol. Cassettes and floppies are archaic but I was floored now that my old brain is going to have to relinquish the DVD slot into the wilderness of antique hardware/tech as well.
> 
> * I know its not called that but I can't remember what APPLE named it to be honest. It was good and now its gone. Silly Apple...


...and your favorite Irish whisky is? I generally prefer Scotch whiskey but do love a wee dram of Redbreast!


----------



## dgburns (Jan 16, 2021)

Big Sur == Big NO !!!

( and I’m on a 2020mp rackmount )


----------



## Chris Richter (Jan 16, 2021)

dgburns said:


> Big Sur == Big NO !!!
> 
> ( and I’m on a 2020mp rackmount )


Would you mind to elaborate why?


----------



## dgburns (Jan 16, 2021)

CQrity said:


> Would you mind to elaborate why?



Well, we call the early adopters 'the bleeding edge'. They bleed for a reason.

It might make sense to adopt early. I wait until I get the all clear from most dev's. I remember far too much pain from the past updating early. I don't really intend on being a beta tester- unless they want to pay me. I'd rather enjoy a functional setup. It gets more complicated the more 'stuff' you hang off the mac too.

And I'm in the middle of a series, so I 'lock it all down' until the work is complete.

YMMV as always.


----------



## rnb_2 (Jan 16, 2021)

tmhuud said:


> Sorry for that last silly post of mine. I was running short of my favorite Irish Whiskey.
> 
> I’m running BS on my new lappy (oh, is this allowed, I don’t want to create a new acronym thread) and it’s leaps above Crapolina. But it is so funny you mentioned cassette or floppy as when the lap top arrived I actually LOOKED for the DVD slot and when i didn't see IT and NO magnatomic* charging port I about fell over. lol. Cassettes and floppies are archaic but I was floored now that my old brain is going to have to relinquish the DVD slot into the wilderness of antique hardware/tech as well.
> 
> * I know its not called that but I can't remember what APPLE named it to be honest. It was good and now its gone. Silly Apple...


Rumor is that MagSafe charging might be returning to the laptops later this year - the name has currently been repurposed for magnetic charging on the iPhone 12 line.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 16, 2021)

rnb_2 said:


> Rumor is that MagSafe charging might be returning to the laptops later this year - the name has currently been repurposed for magnetic charging on the iPhone 12 line.


In the meantime you can buy magnetic adapters for about $15 (edit: I see the price has gone up a couple of bucks now that I pasted in the link). The one on my wife's laptop has saved it several times from our dog's powerful tail wagging the charging cord off.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 16, 2021)

dgburns said:


> And I'm in the middle of a series, so I 'lock it all down' until the work is complete.


Spoil sport 😂


----------



## tmhuud (Jan 16, 2021)

BassClef said:


> ...and your favorite Irish whisky is? I generally prefer Scotch whiskey but do love a wee dram of Redbreast!


Definitely Redbreast! I did have some Midleton very rare Vintage at one time. Sadly its gone.


----------



## tmhuud (Jan 16, 2021)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> In the meantime you can buy magnetic adapters for about $15 (edit: I see the price has gone up a couple of bucks now that I pasted in the link). The one on my wife's laptop has saved it several times from our dog's powerful tail wagging the charging cord off.



Wow! Thats great Nick. Purchased!


----------



## BassClef (Jan 16, 2021)

tmhuud said:


> Definitely Redbreast! I did have some Midleton very rare Vintage at one time. Sadly its gone.







__





W.O.W. THEM AT HOME St. Patty's Day Tasting Experience


A St. Patrick’s Day virtual tasting experience featuring Irish whiskeys such as Bushmills, Sexton Single Malt, Proper No. 12 and more!




whiskiesoftheworld.com


----------



## tmhuud (Jan 16, 2021)

BassClef said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing that! Signed up. Looking forward to the tasters for sure. Cheers!


----------



## Chris Richter (Jan 16, 2021)

dgburns said:


> Well, we call the early adopters 'the bleeding edge'. They bleed for a reason.
> 
> It might make sense to adopt early. I wait until I get the all clear from most dev's. I remember far too much pain from the past updating early. I don't really intend on being a beta tester- unless they want to pay me. I'd rather enjoy a functional setup. It gets more complicated the more 'stuff' you hang off the mac too.
> 
> ...


Sure, I totally get that and handle it the same. I haven't updated to Big Sur either, as I am not sure all my software will work (REW for example).
I thought you already had updated ans severe problems. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## BassClef (Jan 18, 2021)

Not a computer programmer here... I just can't understand why it takes so long for developers to prepare for a MacOS update. Don't they get beta versions months in advance to test and if necessary tweak their software prior to the MacOS release date? And now it's been public for over 2 months.


----------



## JJP (Jan 18, 2021)

I was ready to make the jump. Then I found that Pro Tools is not yet ready for Big Sur. I'm waiting for Avid since I use Pro Tools a lot.


----------



## rnb_2 (Jan 18, 2021)

BassClef said:


> Not a computer programmer here... I just can't understand why it takes so long for developers to prepare for a MacOS update. Don't they get beta versions months in advance to test and if necessary tweak their software prior to the MacOS release date? And now it's been public for over 2 months.


Not a programmer either, but Apple is doing a lot of complex stuff in the background to bring greater security to a platform that wasn't really designed with modern security in mind. This involves changing the way that a lot of data is handled in the background by Apple code that outside programmers have to rely on for their software to work.

Unfortunately, this has had a tendency to effect audio software particularly badly - it happened with Catalina, it's happening with Big Sur, and it happened earlier, as well. A lot of audio software has similar "legacy code" issues as an app like Photoshop, where some things have been used for several years, sometimes a decade+, and now have to be pulled out and completely replaced, and that process doesn't necessarily line up with different companies' internal development schedule in adding new features. So, they often have to make a choice between pausing new feature implementation while old software is modified or replaced, or continuing with new feature development and dealing with modifying everything to work with a new OS or processor afterwards.


----------



## LamaRose (Jan 23, 2021)

BassClef said:


> ...and your favorite Irish whisky is? I generally prefer Scotch whiskey but do love a wee dram of Redbreast!


funny you mention this... i'm house sitting for some friends and there's this bottle of scotch whiskey on their mantle - The Glenlivet... never tried scotch whisky before - haven't had whiskey in decades actually - but was tempted to try a shooter, but it looks expensive!


----------



## X-Bassist (Jan 23, 2021)

Only on VIC does a Mac update thread become a whisky thread, and I’m not sure which is winning comment-wise. Perhaps I should really start that new brand of whisky OS... Big Catalina Irish-Scotch Whisky from Silicon Valley. 😄


----------



## yellow_lupine (Jan 23, 2021)

No problems here on Big Sur 11.1:

• Cubase 10.5 and 11
• Vienna Ensemble Pro 7
• Kontakt Player 6
• Waves
• Sonnox


----------



## Sonarium (Apr 3, 2021)

I think I feel a little brave and willing to take risks today. Now that the next WWDC is announced and the successor to Big Sur will be presented soon ... should I dare to install the update from Catalina to Big Sur on my MacBook Pro 16 "?? :emoji_vertical_traffic_light:


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 3, 2021)

Sonarium said:


> I think I feel a little brave and willing to take risks today. Now that the next WWDC is announced and the successor to Big Sur will be presented soon ... should I dare to install the update from Catalina to Big Sur on my MacBook Pro 16 "?? :emoji_vertical_traffic_light:


If there's a reason you need to then update....but if not (and you're just feeling the urge), save yourself from possible headaches and wait.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 4, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> If there's a reason you need to then update....but if not (and you're just feeling the urge), save yourself from possible headaches and wait.


Or be an idiot like me and run the latest public beta.. 😬


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 4, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> Or be an idiot like me and run the latest public beta.. 😬


Lol! Yikes. I’ve also updated too quickly, learned the hard way.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Apr 4, 2021)

I tried out Big Sur on spare partition. My usb midi controller stopped working. Other little issues. I’ll try it again after 11.3 releases. But personally I don’t like some of the UI changes I prefer Catalina by far. It also benchmarked 10% slower then Catalina on my system. I didn’t even get around to trying everything.

My suggestion has always been to use the oldest version of OS X that will support whatever software you need and want to Use. If a newer version has compelling features you want or need in the os itself then that could be a reason to upgrade, but ONLY IF you are absolutely sure all your existing hardware and software will not be broken. 

Whatever you do, don’t upgrade to Big Sur or any other future version of OS X blindly just because of hype or some ill thought out notion that newer must be better. It’s definitely not always better and compatibility with your existing hardware and software definitely has to be verified, it is just all too common for apple to break things with each and every OS upgrade that comes out. 

Sometimes there are actual improvements that are worth losing functionality on a few things in order to move forward. Just make it an informed decision


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 4, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Lol! Yikes. I’ve also updated too quickly, learned the hard way.


Fwiw, it’s working fine here. Shipped some stuff for both my site and tv without difficulty.

Caveat: I only need Kontakt and SF player for work. More plugins = more potential headache. The posts above are good advice. 😎


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 4, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> Fwiw, it’s working fine here. Shipped some stuff for both my site and tv without difficulty.
> 
> Caveat: I only need Kontakt and SF player for work. More plugins = more potential headache. The posts above are good advice. 😎


I’m on Big Sur, my new iMac cane preloaded. Luckily, the only plug-in issue was Waves.


----------



## shropshirelad (Apr 4, 2021)

Went with 11.3 beta 6 today, no issues with anything I use.


----------



## synthetic (Apr 5, 2021)

BassClef said:


> Not a computer programmer here... I just can't understand why it takes so long for developers to prepare for a MacOS update. Don't they get beta versions months in advance to test and if necessary tweak their software prior to the MacOS release date? And now it's been public for over 2 months.


I worked for a company that got the "Gold Master" of an OS release and rewrote their drivers to work with it. Then when the release OS came out, the drivers didn't work. They needed to go through the whole process again of fixing the bug and all of their QA stages/matrices before releasing the fix. After that it became policy not to ship new drivers until the OS was released, which means day one fanboys are often screwed.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 5, 2021)

synthetic said:


> I worked for a company that got the "Gold Master" of an OS release and rewrote their drivers to work with it. Then when the release OS came out, the drivers didn't work. They needed to go through the whole process again of fixing the bug and all of their QA stages/matrices before releasing the fix. After that it became policy not to ship new drivers until the OS was released, which means day one fanboys are often screwed.


I won’t argue the rights and wrongs, but I understand that’s policy for a lot of dev companies nowadays.


----------



## synthetic (Apr 5, 2021)

To be fair, they would test the new drivers and be in contact with Apple about the changes. But by providing drivers on day 1 of release you're gambling whatever that engineering and QA resource cost that you might need to do it again. Not to mention all of the headache involved with getting software approved by Apple these days.


----------

